# HAS ANYONE DONE EAR IMPLANTS ON THEIR GSDs?



## frenchie27

My GSD is 6 months old. A vet taped his ears. After a week, they are just half way up. I am desperate. I don't want to put him through the tape deal again. He did not like it at all.

I have read about ear implants. Has anyone out there gotten this done to their GSD? How can I go about finding a local vet who does that even if they are 100+ miles away?


----------



## GunnerJones

leave the ears alone, it happens, I would let the breeder know that the ears wont come up. My dog's didn't really firm up until she was near seven months


----------



## shilohsmom

I've never heard of it (although I'm sure its out there) but I'd say if you didn't want to put him through tapeing again, you likely would not want to put him through the discomfort/pain of implants. Love him just the way he is. They are all unique and different.


----------



## katieliz

no dr. 90210 for your dog...please, please, no "ear implants"! no reputable breeder, vet, dog owner or lover, would go along with the idea of asthetic ear implants for a german shepherd dog. i'm not understanding why you are desperate??? can you imagine how absolutely weird your dog would look (not to mention how terrible he would feel), if his ears were permanently up. please reconsider wanting to do this to your puppy. seriously. please.


----------



## Barb E

> Quote:if his ears were permanently up.


Dante has so many ear postions and they go with expression and communication, can't imagine not having that.

I can understand the OPs desire to have both ears standing, I was the same way when Dante was in the floppy/up/down/etc stage until one day I realized it wasn't going to make a difference in our relationship









Dante still has a "Friendly" ear, his right tip is soft


----------



## frenchie27

Please understand. Ear implants for my first GSD is not something I always dreamed about. However, it's impossible for all your GSD owners out there to know how sad one feels when your own GDS's ears won't come up. 

I see all the pics in here of all your GSD's ears up and just kills me to see my own's down. If yours had the same problem, you would understand. I have read it's a very simple process which takes little time. If there's a person who wouldn't hurt their puppy is me, trust me. I am so devoted to this GSD...you have no idea. He has taken over my like and I love it. I just want him to look his best, because he deserves it.


----------



## cgarrity

You can try ear forms from Germany. They just glue in the ear, they are comfortable because they don't disrupt oxygen flow into the ear and you can insert them yourself. My breeder sells these and they worked very well for my pup. He's 7 mos. old now and his ears are straight up and beautiful. If you want the breeder information please PM me.


----------



## Vinnie

> Originally Posted By: french
> I see all the pics in here of all your GSD's ears up and just kills me to see my own's down. If yours had the same problem, you would understand. I have read it's a very simple process which takes little time. If there's a person who wouldn't hurt their puppy is me, trust me. I am so devoted to this GSD...you have no idea. He has taken over my like and I love it. I just want him to look his best, because he deserves it.


Mine does have the same “problem” (if you want to call it that, I don’t) and I can’t say I understand. There's many of us who's GSD's ears have never stood. Here’s a thread for you to look at ----> The floppy-ear fan club 
My Dalton's ears are floppy and believe me, I would never have a cosmetic surgery that is *not* guaranteed to make his ears stand done on him. He doesn't care if his ears are up, why should I? There is no health risks to him having floppy ears so it would only be done for me - not him. It won’t make him a different or better dog.


----------



## Vinnie

Also, I think most vets have moved away from doing cosmetic surgeries. It might be hard to find a reputable vet to perform this surgery. (Might not be?)


----------



## katieliz

general anesthesia is never totally safe and accidents happen more often than you think. my dear dakota (rip) developed grand mal seizures from an anoxic brain injury acquired during neuter surgery. please think twice before you risk your boy's health for vanity reasons.


----------



## Brightelf

French, we have a HUGE amount of owners here who have GSDs with ears that do not stand. Look at the link Vinnie posted-- see how many of our dgs have floppy ears? That is just a small sample from our forum population of beautiful, loved, strong, smart, handsome flop-eared GSDs here. The pain of having those implants in-- if you could find a vet willing enough to do that to the poor dog-- *would make you cry as much as the dog would*.

Is he happy, friendly, sweet? Then you DO have a 'perfect' GSD! Having those implants are only for people who kennel their dogs to avoid hearing the *pain* and agony those dogs endure after going through this surgery and then trying to live with something foreign stretching the wounds of their ear skin.


----------



## KCandMace

> Originally Posted By: french However, it's impossible for all your GSD owners out there to know how sad one feels when your own GDS's ears won't come up.
> <span style="color: #FF0000">We do know how it feels to have a pup whose ears don't stand.</span>
> If yours had the same problem, you would understand.
> <span style="color: #FF0000">Many of us have the same problem and don't understand why you would want to do this.</span>
> I am so devoted to this GSD...you have no idea. He has taken over my like and I love it. I just want him to look his best, because he deserves it.
> <span style="color: #FF0000">If you are so DEVOTED then why do you have to try and make him "look" perfect? If you love him why can't you love him with his ears a little floppy? He is perfect exactly how he is, ears up or not.</span>


----------



## Fodder

in my opinion 6months is still pretty early to give up on your pup. i got my girl at almost 9 months and one of her ears was still tee'peed over to the other. in a month (10 months) they were straight up. another female i had had one up one down but when she ran, played, barked, was on alert she pulled it up.

the phrase "deserves to look his best" baffles me. he deserves to have full function and feeling and expression thru his ears. its a different issue than docking or cropping - an implant will always feel foreign.


----------



## katieliz

doesn't baffle me, i get it...and think it's just a question of who really thinks who deserves what. clearly what the dog deserves is not being well thought out or considered...and here is where i would insert an icon with tape over my mouth if i had one.

but i will say, again, please do not do this to your dog. be patient, gsd ears have a timetable all their own. and take a page out of your dog's book...he will give you undying love and loyalty no matter how YOU look. what he deserves is the same (and "full function and feeling and expression thru his ears").


----------



## RubyTuesday

Djibouti's ears are looking pretty good. I expect them to be strong, noble, erect GSD ears & if I'm wrong...OoohWelllll. I just hope to be lucky enough to be seeing those ears for 15 healthy yrs or more...

His littermates ears were much more 'up' at 8wks than his so I wasn't certain, but his personality just 'spoke' to me in a way I couldn't resist.

My beloved Gonzo, a Norwegian Forest Cat had gorgeous ears...tall, erect, with great ear furnishings. He developed a hemotoma in one ear requiring surgery & it healed in a crinkled, shriveled way that left him with a puny, thick ear. The other ear developed a hematoma. The vet stitched a form to the ear to (hopefully)help it heal properly. It's not crinkled, but it's terminally bent sooo he has 1 shriveled ear & 1 flopped ear. Everytime I look at those ears I have to smile. I love him so, & looking at those goofy damned ears I know it's not just his purrrty face I'm crazy about.


----------



## frenchie27

I should have known I was going to get this bombarded with criticiscm.

Like I said, I don't like the idea of ear implants. It's not my first choice in life.

Would you all recommend taping for a 2nd time if the first taping did "half" the job? Or would you all just leave it alone and let it be? I am willing to bet what your answers will be, but I will give you all the benefit of the doubt. Thanks anyway for your help/contructive criticism.


----------



## Brightelf

Instead of taping them, why not try the Breathe-Right strips? LOTS of us have had success with those. You make an 'X' with them inside the cone of the ear. 

Find a vet experienced in glueing ears- How? Contact a local German Shepherd Dog Club... these guys have SHOWDOGS.. thes will know *the* vet in your area who can help do this correctly and safely.

Other things to do: Glue instead of tape. Get a collossal foam roller, and some of the glue mentioned in the ears-standing threads... and walk your dog. Alot. Lots of walks. What dog can fiddle with the foam roller in his ear when he is busy walking? Yup-- walk that dog the MINUTE you are done inserting it.

Most important: Also, try taking your dog off property.... a LOT. Let him strain to hear and see lots of cool stuff. Who's that doggy walking over there? Is that a baystroller across the park? Does he hear a shopping cart rattling across pavement at the Shop-N-Save? Let him WORKS those ears. Every day. This means-- you will be outside a LOT. An hour at a time, each time, in totally new, busy places. This helps with socialization, too.









Your dog is young enough that the ear CAN still come up! Post pics.. let us see what you are so worried about. Some of us have had dogs have ears stiffen and come up after a year!

Be glad, however, that you got such a strong response from this board against implants. Thankfully, that means nobody here would put a dog through that pain. That means, all the suggestions you will get here will be safe for your dog. Good deal, huh?

6 months is too soon to worry. Your dog has just finished teething. The ears may never come up, but, get busy going to stimulating places that he wants to listen and perk his ears up. Find the vet the show folks love best for ears. Feed a raw diet if at all possible. Good luck! If the ears never come up, you will have a dog with a wonderful, sweet expression. But, at 6 months, I would work that ear at new places.. and not worry. Your dog just finished teething.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Nutrition sometimes plays a factor. Teething definitely. I used Knox gelatin on one foster who ended up having big up bunny ears. Were either of his parents softish in the ear-does that matter? I think he's the black dog in the swimming poop in the photo contest this month? He's gorgeous. 

Bella wants mammary chain implants but I told her if anyone is getting plastic surgery here, it's me.







I think it would be really difficult for a dog to deal with an implant in an area that is meant to be so flexible. What studies have been done to determine long term impact due to materials, inability of the dog to protect against flies, bugs, materials flying, possible allergies, etc? Picturing the Joan Rivers of dogs-perpetually surprised! 

http://www.4gsd.net/earsup.html good info. 

OMG-did you ever hear of the ear implants they do with cows???? Whoa-something to google!


----------



## katieliz

so many good suggestions here. so many. french, every single answer to your question on this thread is based on putting your dog's welfare and comfort first. although you may consider this criticism, it is also a fact.

welfare...comfort...appearance. i believe (as do most others here), that an animal's welfare and comfort are paramount, and anything an owner does to that animal which sacrifices that welfare or comfort is not in the dog's best interest. and all surgery is dangerous, can be botched, can create so many more problems than you began with.

please reconsider subjecting your dog to surgery for vanity reasons. please take a moment and imagine how you would feel if something went wrong, you might never forgive yourself. 

i hope you will reconsider.


----------



## Brightelf

Jean-- 'swimming POOP??`







Just can't get away from that topic, can we??


----------



## Cooper&me

6 mnths is still too early to give up. I never helped Quinn's ears. I decided whatever was meant to be... Don't get me wrong. I REALLY REALLY wanted his ears up. He looks like a mix when they were/are down.

Then I started having health problems with my dog and boy does that have a way of puttining thins in perspective.

I still do an inner jump for joy when they are both up but at 7 mnths he still has a weak right ear tip.

My vet told me about implants but also said he was against them but would help me find someone without his ethics. I was or never will be interested.


----------



## katieliz

saw that too...


----------



## frenchie27

Yes, indeed he is that handsome black GSD in the kiddie POOL. No mistakes...He is sure handsome. Here he is again and in other pics.

He is a hottie. 

I have tried also glueing. Didn't work. I am thinking about retaping. Not sure. But don't worry you all, will NOT do ear implants. Thanks.









I also DO walk him everyday, have taken him to play w/other pups, taken him to PetSmart to shop many times. I have done my part. Like I said, I am totally devoted to him, no joke. I have tried it all. That is why I was so desperate. I love this guy, look at the pics, you will see why...







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## RubyTuesday

He's gorgeous. Will he be taken for a mix if his ears remain that way? Probably. Unless you're breeding or showing the dog, mutts are worth as much as purebreds IMO. (Which is very little monetarily. Priceless in the ways that matter)

People inexperienced with Huskys never mistook Cochise, my oversized Sibe, for anything but a Siberian Husky. Those knowledgeable in the breed would give him a very baffled looook & tentatively hazard a guess or ask me about his breed. He was a pb Siberian Husky, but he actually LOOKED like a Husky/Malamute cross. Too tall to be a Husky, too narrow to be a Mal...Husky blue eyes but the Mal coat/tail...Too much bone for a Husky but light, lithe & could outrun the wind, a bit tougher minded than the Husky, more dog tolerant/gentle than the Mal. Depite being pb he looked very much like a cross b/w the 2 breeds. They'd laugh & act very relieved when I acknowledged he looked like a cross wo being hurt or offended.

IF he's mistaken for a mix it honestly says nothing about him. That expression, that soulful, intelligent gaze, is pure GSD. I can well see why he's taken your heart.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

Emma's ears did that for a long time, and now at 10 months, they're up but she still has the tip of her right ear that's a bit lazy, but it doesn't bother me, it's kind of cute.

I would leave his ears alone, they will eventually come up more than likely. Try not to touch them much as I've heard that can make them weak while they are growing, but not sure, just what I've been told.


----------



## Fodder

...just curious if you've talked to his breeder to see if this was an issue with the parents, past litters, or his littermates?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I also agree with those saying talk to the breeder. If all the puppies in their lines have ears that come up late, that should be soothing. 

And I'd also try the breath right strips and forms mentioned. PM people if you need more help and/or suggestions from people.

ANY surgery can be a catastrophe for our pets. And there is no guarantee it will even work, may leave scars and deformity while right now your dogs ears are healthy, just not standing. 

Here's more info and help:

http://leerburg.com/tapingears.htm

http://www.longcoatgermanshepherds.com/gettinggermanshepherdsearsup.html

http://www.gallantshepherds.com/ears.htm


----------



## katieliz

oh yes, he is really a beautiful boy. what is his name? i sure would not give up on those ears coming up just yet...the ear forms from germany mentioned earlier in this thread sound really promising and like the person who used them was very satisfied with them, and most importantly like they are safe. and do talk to the breeder (if you have the option). 

and sorry if i'm kinda heavy handed when it comes to the surgery issue (unless it's life-saving), my experience with it was indeed catastrophic.


----------



## frenchie27

His name is Charlie Black Carbia and is 6 months and 9 days old.

I did speak to the breeder. He said his great great grandpa had problems and only one of his ears stood. I met both his parents and both have beautiful standing ears. As well as both his grandmas. His littermates did all fine, in fact one of them, his ears went up at 3 weeks, which was a record according to the breeder.

I did try the breath right strips with no success. 

I think I am just going to give it up. I thought about re taping (which was done by a vet). But I am not even sure I will re try that.

He is indeed often confused w/a Lab due to the ear issue which I do not like at all, nothing against Labs, keep in mind. But I am a proud GSD owner.

Well, thanks for all your nice thoughts, let me just say that if these ears do go up, <span style="color: #CC0000">*DRINKS WILL BE ON ME!!!! PROMISED!!!! *</span>


----------



## katieliz

check out the forms "cmg" talks about...i have this feeling those might work for charlie b. and i do understand what you're talking about and how you feel about people being unsure if he's a german shepherd. i've seen shepherds almost a year old with ears not quite totally up yet. don't give up on nature just yet!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Well, I would definitely not give up................

THough the dogs look silly, properly taped it doesn't hurt. And if I can't laugh at my own dog for a month or so, I need to lighten up. Specially cause I know it's not causing any pain. 

Talk to the breeder, do the research to use the method that you think is best for you (I've heard the foam hair rollers w/tape work well) and just do it! Way easier for the dog than an surgery would be, and you were at least considering that.


----------



## Brightelf

Some of us have had dogs over 11 months have ears right themselves. 

Consider again the raw diet. 

http://www.rawdogranch.com

This can go a long way to getting better general health and getting those ears stronger and possible UP.


----------



## WiscTiger

Give you pup LOTS of good things to chew on. Watch a dog chew, watch the movement of the skin on the forehead and watch the ears move. 

My gal DeeDee had Yoda ears and still will part of the time, she has big ears that are pretty thick, not paper thin which is another problem.

The Ear forms are suppose to work well and Knox unflavored Gelatin might be a benefit.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Marrow bones, too, eh? Isn't that something recommended?

That first site I linked to was pretty good. 








I can't believe I typed pooP instead of pooL. One track mind anymore!









He is a gorgeous dog. If it makes you feel any better I have two PB GSDs who are not typical saddle backs (one all black like he is, and one blanket back) and both are considered mixes around here a lot.


----------



## Helly

Up or down, that is one gorgeous dog.


----------



## kbigge

Hi, French-

I know we have "talked" about this before, but I wanted to tell you not to give up on his ears this young. I glued Kodee's instead of taping them, and I had to do it for about 4-1/2 *months!* That's how long it took to get his ear to stay up and not come back down. As much as I wanted his ear to be up, I also recommend _against_ implants. Just my opinion, but I would not have any type of cosmetic procedures done on my dog. I don't like putting my pets under anesthesia. It's generally safe, but there are risks. I worked for a vet, and we had a "perfectly healthy" 1 year old dog come in to be spayed, and the minute the vet put her under, her heart stopped and could not be re-started. She was one of the "rare" cases of a dog who was allergic to anesthesia. But her owner's of course didn't care that this "almost never" happens. It happened to their baby. I'm not saying this to scare you, just to make the point that any surgery is risky, and I wouldn't put my dog under for anything unless it was necessary for his health. I love my dog more than I love upright ears, and I know you do, too! 

I think if you only had to tape for 1 week to get the ears to stay 1/2 up, it would not take you very long to get them to stay all the way up. It took me _weeks_ to get Kodee's ear 1/2 up, and then several more to get it to stay up. Even now it's not "perfect" - it's a little crooked, even though I glued it correctly. But it's up and he looks great. I even love that his ear is quirky. He still looks like the purebred GSD that he is.

I would recommend that you glue (not tape). If you tape, which I tried, it's really easy for the dog to get it off, and it seems to bother them more. It just doesn't stay on very long, even if your pup leaves it alone most of the tie. If you do the glue correctly, the insert will stay in by itself for about 2-3 weeks, then come out on it's own. You can re-evaluate then if it needs to be re-done. Since the foam is inside the ear, there's nothing on the back of the ear for the dog to scratch at. It was pretty much impossible for Kodee to get his out, and he really didn't try after the first 20 minutes or so. Like I said, it took me months to get Kodee's to stay up, but it didn't bother him, and he didn't have to have surgery. And if it hadn't have worked, I would have just left it alone. JMO.

Good luck!!! Your dog is so cute!


----------



## frenchie27

Well Kodee it turns out that I just got back from the vet. He re taped Charlie's ears today. He did it a little different this time making sure the tip of the ears was also taped, which he didn't do the first time around.

I tried the glue with foam and unfortunately didn't work. I rather pay a professional, like these two times, to do these things rather than me.

I am aiming for another week with this tapes on. I hope it works this time. Right before the vet visit I took Charlie to the breeder and he said he's got full movement in her ears (which I knew) and recommended I taped again.

I hope this really works cuz it might cost me my marriage.







My husband keeps telling me to leave it alone but I am so proud of my GSD I want him to look 100% like one. Don't worry guys, I am NOT doing the implants.

But Let's cross fingers. In a week I will tell you all if *DRINKS ARE ON ME!!!! * Cross your fingers for us too please.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874

I wouldn't take the tape off at the end of week one, I would just let it stay on till it fell off. And it if should fall off before week on is up, I would have it retaped again.


----------



## GSDTrain

Good Luck, like Lisa said I would keep the tape on longer than a week but that is just my opinion and it is totally up to you


----------



## itsajdamnit

I never helped Nevada's ears but they didn't stand up until he was almost 8 months. I would wait it out, and then if the never stand...so what. The ears don't make the dog and the dog doesn't care if his ears don't stand.


----------



## Myamom

eh...don't feel bad...if it's not one reason for being asked if they are a mix..it's another...lol. Ava's ears were standing straight up at 7weeks when we rescued her........so that's not her issue...but for some reason...I'm constantly being asked if she's a mix...haven't figured out why yet...except maybe she's not the epitamy of what people think a GSD is? She is petite with sleek coat.......


















I don't care...she's wonderful...and I love her.


----------



## Mandalay

French: I think your pup is absolutely adorable!!! I had a red and tan Dobie and I chose not to crop her ears. I was asked CONSTANTLY if she was mixed with something. With my GSD puppy, Mandalay, I have been asked over and over if she is purebred because she has WAY more black than brown and very little brown on her face. I think both my dogs were/are perfect and that is what counts. I think yours is too!! Personality counts more than looks ( I would not be married if that were untrue







). 

Dogs, like people, come in all kinds of shapes and sizes. This goes for all of our ears as well. Enjoy your dog now, floppy ears and all, one day you will miss those ears and would do anything to get them (and the dog that wears them) back...I know I would do anything to get my floppy eared Dobie back.


----------



## frenchie27

You are all too awesome. Your words sure inspire me and make me feel better. Like I said Monday, Charlie's ears are again taped by the same vet. I will keep this tape on for as long as I can. So far so good, it's only been 3 days. I hope he eventually gets used to the stupid tape.

I will love him regardless. He has brought so much joy there are no words to explain. My only son moved out (21 yrs) about 6 months ago and I decided to get Charlie. I am of course certain a child is not replaceable. But it sure has made the emptyness much smoother. Maybe that's TMI, but just so you know how much Charlie means to me.









I will keep you all posted as to Charlie. I promise. Your words and thoughts have made such a positive impression. Thanks for thinking it's such a cute boy. He really is. I am really proud of him and everyone that sees him has to comment on how handsome he is even when he has the tapes on. Thanks again.


----------



## Mandalay

If you have one, I'd love to see a picture of him with his ears taped.


----------



## frenchie27

Your request is my command. Here's Charlie w/taped ears. He looks like a stud even with that ugly tape on...














[/img]


----------



## Mandalay

I LOVE the dog drool on the door by the window. This weekend was the first time that Mandalay paid any attention to the things going on outside the car on the way to puppy class. Up until this point she layed down and never seemed to notice there was an outside. This weekend she drooled on the door, licked the window, whined at the people in the next car over and hit the window with her paw. 

As for Charlie...he looks great! He is quite a handsome fella!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

VERY handsome pup! I'd keep using the tape as long as I had too.... not sure merely a week may fit the bill. But he's definitely young enough to keep the tape on for the next few months (if needed).


----------



## Brightelf

I would wait.. and not take the tape off after a week.. as MaggieRoseLee said, it needs much more time. Give the cartilege time to grow and accustom. A month or as long as the tape remains on. He is HANDSOME-- ears down or up! You are so very, very lucky with such a gorgeous dog!


----------



## frenchie27

On Monday it will be two weeks this second time around with the tapes. They are still there. I will try to keep them there as long as possible. I don't think they will come out on their own because the Vet used "ether" on the tapes so that they stick better. That makes it stick like "krazy glue".

I will keep you all posted. Thanks for the compliments on his looks, he is really a good looking pup.


----------



## packosheps

*Some info regarding ear implants*

I realize this thread is several years old but I thought I would post this in case anyone is thinking of ear implants. A friend had implants put in both her female gsd's ears. The dog was in a great deal of pain after. The after surgery care was very time consuming because her dog kept trying to remove the bandages. Both ears became infected. The dog ultimately ended up with MRSA. To top it off it has been a month since the surgery and the ears are still not standing.


----------



## crackem

if fallen ears are going to make your world come crashing down, maybe you need to rethink life???


----------



## fuzzybunny

Since the thread is a few years old, does anyone know if her dog's ears ever stood up?


----------



## Alana Pashon Case

frenchie27 said:


> Please understand. Ear implants for my first GSD is not something I always dreamed about. However, it's impossible for all your GSD owners out there to know how sad one feels when your own GDS's ears won't come up.
> 
> I see all the pics in here of all your GSD's ears up and just kills me to see my own's down. If yours had the same problem, you would understand. I have read it's a very simple process which takes little time. If there's a person who wouldn't hurt their puppy is me, trust me. I am so devoted to this GSD...you have no idea. He has taken over my like and I love it. I just want him to look his best, because he deserves it.


I understand you 100%!!!!
my boy was Perfect!!! The most beautiful & special Dog/GSD I’ve ever had, so special, amazing temperament, super intelligent, smart, sweet!!! People use the words stunning, gorgeous, unbelievable, amazingly handsome etc. when they see him!!! He had perfect ears, well perfect evening!!! A month ago he got hematoma in his right ear!!! How, we have no idea!!! So now his ear was a little floppy at the tip, up most off the time, seemed to be improving, but kept flopping a bit at times. I was so sad!!!😢This morning I was euphoric as it was finally perfect, but then putting his collar on to go for our walk I saw why, he had another bubble again, another hematoma!!! So now we have to go and get it drained again and laser it!!! We did it 4 times the first time. So now I was looking up plastic surgery for Dogs online and this popped up. Beloved me I feel for you!!! At 6 months they should be up or taped. I had a GSD many years ago that the breeder taped, but it didn’t bother him. Try it again!!! Maybe have someone else do it differently and with something else. Back then a small plastic stick was placed in the ear and taped around it. Good luck!!! They need their ears up I think!!! They are like antennas. And I don’t think it would bother them at all once in there. I show my Dog and he’s a Champion in UKC and I wanted him to get his Grand Championship. Now that will never happen, unless a miracle and the ear comes up... or plastic surgery!!! And we have so much fun at the Shows!!! Both my Dogs love prancing in the ring!!!
Good Luck!!! You are a great Dog Mom!!!
🐾💕


----------

